
Google Searches Put Consumers at Risk - eplanit
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/11/google-searches-privacy-danger/413614/?single_page=true
======
slipstream-
"adlessness can be a luxury for those who choose to buy ad blockers so their
webpages load faster."

Wait, buy ad blockers? I understand some ad blockers, mainly on iOS, are paid,
but on other platforms they are generally FOSS...

